# FM Litter O



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

*Vanaheims Kain*
SSP | 03.11.12










*LUX Jasmin*
SSP Piebald | 05.04.13

Babies born on August 7



















Jasmin gave birth to 13, 1 was eaten, and I culled 5. She was supposed to have another litter back-to-back with Kain, but he had to be PTS today because of headtilt. If she's pregnant again, I might cull a few more babies from this litter.


----------

